# Ask Kevin001 Anything?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go ahead ask me anything and I will answer.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Go ahead ask me anything and I will answer.


How would you feel if you found out you had 37 grand children?


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Would you watch at least one episode of any anime I told you to watch?


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Where are the other 998 Kevins? Were you all designed as killing machines?


----------



## SoSicaLiu (Oct 9, 2015)

In a tuna mayo sandwich, do you prefer the mayo or the tuna?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> How would you feel if you found out you had 37 grand children?


That is a worst nightmare type of thing.



GhostlyWolf said:


> Would you watch at least one episode of any anime I told you to watch?


Maybe......I don't really watch cartoons anymore though.



Robot the Human said:


> Where are the other 998 Kevins? Were you all designed as killing machines?


:stu



SoSicaLiu said:


> In a tuna mayo sandwich, do you prefer the mayo or the tuna?


Tuna bro.....protein duh.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Kevin001 how would you describe dear old RadnessaurousRex? And what are your thoughts on the wave of butthurt that's been sweeping SAS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @Kevin001 how would you describe dear old RadnessaurousRex? And what are your thoughts on the wave of butthurt that's been sweeping SAS.


You seem like a cool guy. Butthurt? Its normal I guess.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Do you have an LA accent?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Would you ever consider making him your avatar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Kevin001 - Is the Chippendale Jr. saga something you look forward to in the Just For Fun section? :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

coeur_brise said:


> Do you have an LA accent?


Some people say I do but I don't think so. Most people with southern/cajun LA accents live down south.



sio said:


> Would you ever consider making him your avatar


Nope, lol.



millenniumman75 said:


> - Is the Chippendale Jr. saga something you look forward to in the Just For Fun section? :lol


Pretty much.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Kevin001 would you have sex with your own mother for $1 million dollars?

Answer truthfully now


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> would you have sex with your own mother for $1 million dollars?
> 
> Answer truthfully now


Hmm......probably so.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Why did you change your avatar?


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm......probably so.


Godammit I was gonna change it to grandmother lol


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

You're avatar freaks me out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Go ahead ask me anything and I will answer.


 Why?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Icedout said:


> Why did you change your avatar?


I switch back n forth a lot.......but this was my original one when I first joined (I think).



iCod said:


> You're avatar freaks me out.


Sorry.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Why?


Idk


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Any chance you will reach and sustain a 49.99 post per day rate someday?


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

re. Guys vs Gals
- Can we please have Jean Claude Van Damme back for the next victory dance? 
Thanks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Any chance you will reach and sustain a 49.99 post per day rate someday?


Highly unlikely unless I use tapatalk..........so no. lol. 45-46 a day is high enough.



Smallfry said:


> re. Guys vs Gals
> - Can we please have Jean Claude Van Damme back for the next victory dance?
> Thanks


Yeah, sure.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@Kevin001

Are there any changes that you think would make Guys vs Gals more even?

What do you think of Louisiana? I only visited there briefly when I was younger. I only remember a few walking places we went to and driving through New Orleans(my dad wasn't big on doing much aside from driving when we traveled  ). This was before hurricane Katrina


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

slyfox said:


> Are there any changes that you think would make Guys vs Gals more even?
> 
> What do you think of Louisiana?


~The lack of female participation is an issue, maybe lower the restart count to 125?

~Its ok. Great cajun food, nice swamps, and humid weather......also mardi gras is huge.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

What gives you hope?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

meepie said:


> What gives you hope?


Honestly not much.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Why do you post so much on here? 
(genuine question)


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Can you believe Mr Robot will have a second season ? Whereas Limitless wont, and, despite not being very good it is definitely better than Mr Robot.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Would you change your government name to Donald Trump Fo' Oval Office if Donald in flesh and blood gave you 999,999.99 greenbacks?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

When did u lose your virginity?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

flyingMint said:


> Why do you post so much on here?
> (genuine question)


Idk I got addicted to this place after a month. I post in a lot of threads and posts go by fast.



sajs said:


> Can you believe Mr Robot will have a second season ? Whereas Limitless wont, and, despite not being very good it is definitely better than Mr Robot.


:roll



MasticatorOG said:


> Would you change your government name to Donald Trump Fo' Oval Office if Donald in flesh and blood gave you 999,999.99 greenbacks?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Your age is really showing with this question, lol. Um I guess, I could always change it back.



MasticatorOG said:


> When did u lose your virginity?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Oh wow, coming in hard at 15.....I see you. I tell the truth 99% of the time so yeah I'm a virgin.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Am I just a number to you?🙃

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Who is your ideal girl? Just curious.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Damn I need to go to sleep, lol. Lets see....



MasticatorOG said:


> Am I just a number to you?&#128579;
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Um no you seem to be a good kid. I was just shocked that a 15yr old was grilling me, lol.



coeur_brise said:


> Who is your ideal girl? Just curious.


Good question. Who? Don't think I have a particular girl that I would say is my ideal girl. I hope I answered your question.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

What's your favorite southern food?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you drink tea?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

McFly said:


> What's your favorite southern food?


Idk Crawfish?



KelsKels said:


> Do you drink tea?


Does citrus green tea in the bottle count, lol.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Idk Crawfish?


Does crawfish taste like lobster?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Would you ever think of changing your username to 100niveK?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smallfry said:


> re. Guys vs Gals
> - Can we please have Jean Claude Van Damme back for the next victory dance?
> Thanks





Kevin001 said:


> Highly unlikely unless I use tapatalk..........so no. lol. 45-46 a day is high enough.
> 
> Yeah, sure.


No way! Chippendale, Jr. rules! He's going into the fourth grade!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

McFly said:


> Does crawfish taste like lobster?


Um sort of.



Neo said:


> Ever considered moving location? If so, why?


Um not really, I mean I would but not sure where.



Silent Memory said:


> Would you ever think of changing your username to 100niveK?


Um.....no. That username sounds awful, lol.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What was the last item you returned to a store, and why?

Do you take any issue with Australia labeling itself an island, a country, *and* a continent?

If you had to stop watching any and all television except for one series, what series would that be?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

OK this says a lot about a guy....Jennifer Lawrence, Amy Schumer, Emma Stone....kill, marry, ***?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just Lurking said:


> What was the last item you returned to a store, and why?


Oh God I just returned a pair of work pants yesterday, lol. It was the wrong size.



> Do you take any issue with Australia labeling itself an island, a country, *and* a continent?


Nah kinda weird but unique at the same time.



> If you had to stop watching any and all television except for one series, what series would that be?


Wow tough one......let me think......just series? Probably Mr. Robot.



AllTheSame said:


> OK this says a lot about a guy....Jennifer Lawrence, Amy Schumer, Emma Stone....kill, marry, ***?


Either you done this before or I have, lol. Lets see.....I'm f-cking Jennifer (no brainer), killing Emma because she is annoying, and marrying Amy imagine how fun that marriage would be, lol.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Have you ever met someone from SAS? If so, in what context?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

rdrr said:


> Have you ever met someone from SAS? If so, in what context?


I haven't, I was supposed to. Guy bailed on me because of his anxiety which is understandable. I would like to meet a lot of people here its just that no one lives close to me.....I would have to travel I guess. Maybe in the near future .


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Whats the longest distance you'd considering having a LDR over?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

thekloWN said:


> Whats the longest distance you'd considering having a LDR over?


Good question I don't really worry about the distance thing. As long as we have that connection we can find a way to make it work. Love has no distance.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Why didn't you response to my response? Chippendale, Jr. and I are offended. He, moreso than me, but I digress :lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Why didn't you response to my response? Chippendale, Jr. and I are offended. He, moreso than me, but I digress :lol.


I didn't think you needed a response, sorry Chippendale Jr. :laugh:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> I didn't think you needed a response, sorry Chippendale Jr. :laugh:


 :haha - he's still working on his All-Star Game routine.

So - how has work been since you started?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Why didn't you response to my response?


You forgot to phrase it in the form of a question.

Can't you read?

^^ *That* was a question!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> So - how has work been since you started?


Which job? Both? The cashier job is what it is, the rush of people at times is tough. The security job is rough, a lot to remember. Several times dispatch says something to me on the radio and I have to call them on the phone to ask what they said. Hopefully I can grasp everything soon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Which job? Both? The cashier job is what it is, the rush of people at times is tough. The security job is rough, a lot to remember. Several times dispatch says something to me on the radio and I have to call them on the phone to ask what they said. Hopefully I can grasp everything soon.


The security job sounds interesting. Walkie-talkie work.

Those are both part time, right?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> The security job sounds interesting. Walkie-talkie work.
> 
> Those are both part time, right?


Yep both part time.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

It's 11:00 CST in Houston and I'm lonely, and single. Ffs, as usual. If you're reading this so are you. Why are you doing this to yourself? Why are you on SAS? Why are you not putting yourself out there, pushing yourself to meet her, why, why, why.......


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Who are the top 10 players in the NBA right now? Rank them in order

How do you feel about GSW winning the championship for the next 6+ seasons?

Will James Har_en ever put any effort whatsoever into defense?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> It's 11:00 CST in Houston and I'm lonely, and single. Ffs, as usual. If you're reading this so are you. Why are you doing this to yourself? Why are you on SAS? Why are you not putting yourself out there, pushing yourself to meet her, why, why, why.......


Bro I just got off work, lol. I am pushing myself trust me. Thanks for reminding me I need to step my game up though......this is getting ridiculous. No way in hell I should be going to bed alone every night.



StephCurry said:


> Who are the top 10 players in the NBA right now? Rank them in order


Rapid fire......Lebron, Durant, Curry, Westbrook, Kawhi, Anthony Davis, Chris Paul, James Harden, Paul George, and.......Kyrie.



> How do you feel about GSW winning the championship for the next 6+ seasons?


If they do it then congrats, everything is earned.



> Will James Har_en ever put any effort whatsoever into defense?


I don't know and don't care as long as he keeps being unstoppable on offense.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

If @SamanthaStrange and I were drowning and both of us don't know how to swim, AND..you could only save one person..who would yous save?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

SaltnSweet said:


> If @*SamanthaStrange* and I were drowning and both of us don't know how to swim, AND..you could only save one person..who would yous save?


:O

I don't want to be saved.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SaltnSweet said:


> If @SamanthaStrange and I were drowning and both of us don't know how to swim, AND..you could only save one person..who would yous save?


Hmm, not sure. How do you choose one life over the other? You would be the obvious choice but sometimes the obvious choice isn't the right choice.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm, not sure. How do you choose one life over the other? You would be the obvious choice* but sometimes the obvious choice isn't the right choice*.


:O:O:O:O:O:O

Time to elaborate on that buddy. Both @SamanthaStrange and I are not impressed. :laugh:


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

*walks in with a list of hard questions* 
Which sas chick do you like the most or are the closest to ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SaltnSweet said:


> :O:O:O:O:O:O
> 
> Time to elaborate on that buddy. Both @SamanthaStrange and I are not impressed. :laugh:


Um just saying you are younger so you have more life to live. Plus you are more "free" I guess. It would be the smart choice to save you, you have so much life to live. But who is to say Sam won't do something amazing in her life and you never do anything. Life is crazy never know how the wind will blow.



Going crazy said:


> *walks in with a list of hard questions*
> Which sas chick do you like the most or are the closest to ?


Do I like the most? Tough question. I will say there was a time where @SamanthaStrange was by far #1. Idk there are a lot of women here that I think are awesome. But @SaltnSweet is probably the girl I'm closest with, she is easy to talk to and doesn't judge me.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Um just saying you are younger so you have more life to live. Plus you are more "free" I guess. It would be the smart choice to save you, you have so much life to live. But who is to say Sam won't do something amazing in her life and you never do anything. Life is crazy never know how the wind will blow.
> 
> Do I like the most? Tough question. I will say there was a time where @SamanthaStrange was by far #1. Idk there are a lot of women here that I think are awesome. But @SaltnSweet is probably the girl I'm closest with, she is easy to talk to and doesn't judge me.


kool and thanks for answering, i though my question was going to be hard but saw some more difficult ones earlier lol. Cheers man


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Klay Thompson or James Harden?


Be objective.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Karl Malone or Magic Johnson?

Be surreal.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

-.-


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Klay Thompson or James Harden?
> 
> Be objective.


Legit question tbh. Klay is a better 2 way player but he isn't a go to guy, Harden is. Harden is that playmaker people want. He can't give you anything on defense but makes up for it on offense. Its close but I will go with Harden. If people chose Klay I wouldn't be mad at them. I think they are the 2 best off guards in the L.



thekloWN said:


> Karl Malone or Magic Johnson?
> 
> Be surreal.


I'm not sure how to be surreal here, lol. But Magic hands down. Malone never even won a ring just not even a comparison. Insulting to Magic tbh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Good answer Kevin. 


Also I was thinking the same thing for Klown's question, that ain't even a question lmao. Malone had no rings, end of discussion with the GOAT point guard.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

When will I get married?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

calichick said:


> When will I get married?


I don't think he's psychic.

The real question is, Kevin, will you marry me??


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

calichick said:


> When will I get married?


When you finally let your walls down and let a guy get to know the real you. Anxiety and all.



LostinReverie said:


> The real question is, Kevin, will you marry me??


I'm not sure seems like I can never have a regular conversation with you.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

How are you going to choose between all the girls that are interested in you on here Kevin? Seems you've got a bit of a fan club. 

Edit: plus another question. Do you ever get pissed off with people? You seem so nice.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

What are your hobbies?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

don said:


> How are you going to choose between all the girls that are interested in you on here Kevin? Seems you've got a bit of a fan club.


What? Lol. I don't think too many people are really interested in me but thanks.



don said:


> Edit: plus another question. Do you ever get pissed off with people? You seem so nice.





thekloWN said:


> What are your hobbies?


Honestly when I'm not working I'm either exercising, watching a movie, talking to people online, or watching sports on tv. I'm boring af I know, lol.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm not sure seems like I can never have a regular conversation with you.


What?! When have our conversations been unregular?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> When you finally let your walls down and let a guy get to know the real you. Anxiety and all.


Wrong answer...I'll get married when I say, I do.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LostinReverie said:


> What?! When have our conversations been unregular?


Just saying a lot of times you are so negative its hard to talk to you. Like you won't listen. Its cool though.



calichick said:


> Wrong answer...I'll get married when I say, I do.


Good luck.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What would you do if SAS never existed?

During the days of the dinosaurs, would you want to live on land or the water? (You get equipment to survive whatever you choose)

Live with a 1,000 red ants in the same room for week or 100 Wasps in the same for a week?

What would you do if you saw big foot?

What TV show would you like to be apart of if you had the chance?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> What would you do if SAS never existed?


Spend more time talking to girls and working out? :stu

Plus I would be able to catch up on more movies

But this place is beneficial to me.....at least I like to think that.



> During the days of the dinosaurs, would you want to live on land or the water? (You get equipment to survive whatever you choose)


Land, I'm not good in water.



> Live with a 1,000 red ants in the same room for week or 100 Wasps in the same for a week?


Wasps. Just because I think I could kill them quicker.



> What would you do if you saw big foot?


Run away as quietly as I could.



> What TV show would you like to be apart of if you had the chance?


The Bachelor :grin2:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What would you do if your favorite movie replaced all the actors with the wrost actors ever?

How hot does it get where you live?

What's the wrost song you've ever heard?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> What would you do if your favorite movie replaced all the actors with the wrost actors ever?


Then it wouldn't be my favorite movie anymore.



> How hot does it get where you live?


It topped about 100°F today.



> What's the wrost song you've ever heard?


Idk. I've heard a lot that made me want to jump off a cliff.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001

Top 10 *all-time* NBA players (in order)? After you give me your list I will question the position of certain individuals so be prepared.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> @Kevin001
> 
> Top 10 *all-time* NBA players (in order)? After you give me your list I will question the position of certain individuals so be prepared.


Didn't I do this already? But ok.....this will be quick......

1~ Jordan
2~ Magic
3~ Duncan
4~ Shaq
5~ Lebron
6~ Kareem
7~ Kobe
8~ Bird
9~ Hakeem
10~ Reed

Hate it or love it.....I give no f-cks, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Didn't I do this already? But ok.....this will be quick......
> 
> 1~ Jordan
> 2~ Magic
> ...


No you didn't answer it, the last top 10 was for current NBA players. No Wilt? Interesting.

LeBron > Kareem?? Please elaborate good sir.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> No you didn't answer it, the last top 10 was for current NBA players. No Wilt? Interesting.
> 
> LeBron > Kareem?? Please elaborate good sir.


Oh yeah. Wilt only has two rings and came up small in the playoffs. Russell was more a defensive stopper and kinda prehistoric to me. Kinda like the Johnny Unitas of basketball.

Lebron is just a better overall player than Kareem. Yeah Kareem has more accomplishments still but Lebron passes the eye test when I think about the two and I would just choose Lebron over Kareem if I was picking teams. Plus Lebron never played side kick. Kareem was the 2nd option most of his time with the Lakers. Magic hit the ground running and the rest is history.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Oh yeah. Wilt only has two rings and came up small in the playoffs. Russell was more a defensive stopper and kinda prehistoric to me. Kinda like the Johnny Unitas of basketball.
> 
> Lebron is just a better overall player than Kareem. Yeah Kareem has more accomplishments still but Lebron passes the eye test when I think about the two and I would just choose Lebron over Kareem if I was picking teams. Plus Lebron never played side kick. Kareem was the 2nd option most of his time with the Lakers. Magic hit the ground running and the rest is history.


Good point I was thinking the exact same thing. But Kareem is more accomplished, 6X champion, all-time leading scorer, 6X MVP, etc the list goes on and on. For that reason I have Kareem above LBJ because he's accomplished more and he was playing at a high level for almost 2 decades. Obviously he played with Magic but you can also say Magic had Kareem. Kareem's numbers in the playoffs and finals were insane.

When it comes to pure talent I agree LeBron is just as talented as anyone ever. So you can't fault you for that, some people already have him as top 3.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Okay now Kevin - what are you're intentions with that young girl you just skyped with recently from here? Hmmmm?

And when are you two meeting up?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

don said:


> Okay now Kevin - what are you're intentions with that young girl you just skyped with recently from here? Hmmmm?
> 
> And when are you two meeting up?


Oh she is really cool. Intentions? Idk just talking and enjoying the moment. Meeting up? She lives all the way in Europe, lol. But hey it could happen.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Oh she is really cool. Intentions? Idk just talking and enjoying the moment. Meeting up? She lives all the way in Europe, lol. But hey it could happen.


Fantastic mate - good to see you connecting with people on here.

(I was just kidding about the intentions bit too)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Have there been any interesting activities in the casino?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Have there been any interesting activities in the casino?


Just the usual. Drunk people, trip and falls, people losing their items, etc. I haven't seen any fights yet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Just the usual. Drunk people, trip and falls, people losing their items, etc. I haven't seen any fights yet.


 There's also prostitution and pimps and mob/thug people hanging out at the slot machines.

Let me know if you have to wrestle someone to the ground.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Let me know if you have to wrestle someone to the ground.


I will. :laugh:


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Least favourite SAS member?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

noydb said:


> Least favourite SAS member?


I plead the 5th, lol.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

If you could visit any planet in our solar system which would planet would you choose?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

CallmeIshmael said:


> If you could visit any planet in our solar system which would planet would you choose?


You must of done some digging to find this thread, lol.

Visit? Um....well.....Mars I guess.....I would die instantly on all the others ones, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Neo said:


> Have you seen the movie 'Casino', and if so what did you think of it?


You know what, I never really watch the whole thing but I hear its pretty good. Just seen a little here and there.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

What turned your life around? Was it the perfect medication? Some sort of epiphany? Big life event? Etc.?

Have you ever been in a dangerous situation at your job?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Is your name really Kevin?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Have you ever tried yoga?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Atheism said:


> What turned your life around? Was it the perfect medication? Some sort of epiphany? Big life event? Etc.?


Hmm I'm not cured or anything, I still struggle daily but I'm so much better than I was. I used to be on so many meds, seeing therapists all the time, mental hospital visit, self harming every night, suicide plans, sleeping most of the day, scared of leaving my house, etc.

About the end of 2015 I watched One flew over the Cuckoo's Nest (movie) and it scared me/made me think. Its mainly about men in a mental institution. I asked myself Kevin do you really want to be in and out of mental hospitals your whole life? Don't you want a chance at love? So I just decided I would just "try". So many times I would just tell myself I couldn't do things and didn't even try. So I started trying and my life has changed big time.



Atheism said:


> Have you ever been in a dangerous situation at your job?


I assume you're referring to my casino job? I doesn't get too dangerous at the grocery store, lol. Um there was a guy who threaten to shoot up the place and went to reach for his bag. We called the cops and he was arrested quick for a terrorist threat. He starts to cry in the back of the cop car, lol. Like you want to act bad but then cry when you're going to jail.......hmm ok, lmao.



sandromeda said:


> Is your name really Kevin?


Yep :smile2:



Atheism said:


> Have you ever tried yoga?


Ofc, used to do it semi regularly but not so much now. I'm all about them gains now. :laugh:


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm I'm not cured or anything, I still struggle daily but I'm so much better than I was. I used to be on so many meds, seeing therapists all the time, mental hospital visit, self harming every night, suicide plans, sleeping most of the day, scared of leaving my house, etc.
> 
> About the end of 2015 I watched One flew over the Cuckoo's Nest (movie) and it scared me/made me think. Its mainly about men in a mental institution. I asked myself Kevin do you really want to be in and out of mental hospitals your whole life? Don't you want a chance at love? So I just decided I would just "try". So many times I would just tell myself I couldn't do things and didn't even try. So I started trying and my life has changed big time.


Wow that's pretty amazing. I really thought it would be a certain med, since that's how it was for me. I want to live my life without the meds eventually. It helps me tremendously but definitely of messes me up in other ways. (I would love to know how my life would be with my libido back, lollll) EDIT: btw I am off my meds right now and I gotta say it suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks

I've seen that movie about three or so times. Really, really great film. Keep going, because trying and pushing yourself is really what it's mostly about, and I think people don't realize that sometimes. Even meds aren't magic. When I first started meds, they made me feel happier for sure... but nothing in my life was going to come unless I planned meticulously and went for it myself. I remember just feeling happy for a few months but I wasn't going anywhere in life, because I just literally wasn't doing anything.



Kevin001 said:


> I assume you're referring to my casino job? I doesn't get too dangerous at the grocery store, lol. Um there was a guy who threaten to shoot up the place and went to reach for his bag. We called the cops and he was arrested quick for a terrorist threat. He starts to cry in the back of the cop car, lol. Like you want to act bad but then cry when you're going to jail.......hmm ok, lmao.


Yes the casino job.  I didn't want to specify for some reason because I was worried you might think it's creepy that I know all these things about you LOL even though these things are mentioned on SAS sometimes I'm like hmm, should I be remembering this stuff? xD I'm in security too, for a year now, and nothing dangerous happened to me yet. I was wondering if a casino would be more... "eventful", heh. Anyway I sure hope nothing dangerous happens because to be honest I would get my 100lb. arse kicked :blush One time when I wasn't there though, somebody who got fired managed to get into the building and threatened to hurt one of the employees. I work at really mundane posts and even then sh*t gets real sometimes, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Atheism said:


> (I would love to know how my life would be with my libido back, lollll)


:laugh:



Atheism said:


> Yes the casino job.  I didn't want to specify for some reason because I was worried you might think it's creepy that I know all these things about you LOL even though these things are mentioned on SAS sometimes I'm like hmm, should I be remembering this stuff? xD I'm in security too, for a year now, and nothing dangerous happened to me yet. I was wondering if a casino would be more... "eventful", heh. Anyway I sure hope nothing dangerous happens because to be honest I would get my 100lb. arse kicked :blush One time when I wasn't there though, somebody who got fired managed to get into the building and threatened to hurt one of the employees. I work at really mundane posts and even then sh*t gets real sometimes, lol.


Oh you work security, cool. Good that you haven't had to "handle" anyone yet.


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Yep :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

sandromeda said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Who do you live with? How many siblings do you have?

How did you find your current jobs? Do you post on SAS while at work?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Who do you live with? How many siblings do you have?
> 
> How did you find your current jobs? Do you post on SAS while at work?


Hmm I still live at home with my mom, little sister, and an uncle. I have a twin sister and little sister.

I just applied online for them pretty much. I don't post on the job, too busy plus I only use my laptop to visit this place. I don't like the small screen on my phone.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Where is your dad? Have you had genetic testing to see how similar you are to your twin sister? Were you born premature?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Where is your dad? Have you had genetic testing to see how similar you are to your twin sister? Were you born premature?


Damn girl, lol.

Um he lives in Kansas (divorced). Genetic testing? Nah but we have that twin sensing ability. I actual was premature, lol. I was a "blue" baby as well.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Weird things happen with twins. Some are chimeras. Some are semi-identical twins.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin#Chimerism
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin#Unusual_twinnings
http://www.nature.com/news/2007/070326/full/news070326-1.html



> Among monozygotic twins, in extremely rare cases, twins have been born with different sexes (one male, one female). When monozygotic twins are born with different sexes it is because of chromosomal defects. There can be monozygotic boy/girl twins if the sex gene of the embryo has an extra x chromosome (the fertilized egg would be an xxy) then when the egg splits, one can have xx (girl) genes and one can have xy (boy) genes. This is rare, but possible. Records show there are only 10 known cases of these type twins[citation needed]. The probability of this is so small that multiples having different sexes is universally accepted as a sound basis for in utero clinical determination that the multiples are not monozygotic. Another abnormality that can result in monozygotic twins of different genders is if the egg is fertilized by a male sperm but during cell division only the X chromosome is duplicated. This results in one normal male (XY) and one female with Turner syndrome (45,X). In these cases, although the twins did form from the same fertilized egg, it is incorrect to refer to them as genetically identical, since they have different karyotypes.





> Semi-identical twins
> Monozygotic twins can develop differently, due to different genes being activated. More unusual are "semi-identical twins". These "half-identical twins" are hypothesized to occur when an unfertilized egg cleaves into two identical attached ova and which are viable for fertilization. Both cloned ova are then fertilized by different sperm and the coalesced eggs undergo further cell duplications developing as a chimeric blastomere. If this blastomere then undergoes a twinning event, two embryos will be formed, each of which have different paternal genes and identical maternal genes.
> 
> This results in a set of twins with identical genes from the mother's side, but different genes from the father's side. Cells in each fetus carry genes from either sperm, resulting in chimeras. This form had been speculated until only recently being recorded in western medicine.


How much did you and your sister weigh at birth? At how many weeks gestation were you guys born?

Does your dad pay child support? Do you see him sometimes?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> How much did you and your sister weigh at birth? At how many weeks gestation were you guys born?
> 
> Does your dad pay child support? Do you see him sometimes?


I have no idea, we were fat babies though. We were suppose to be born in February so 7 months I guess.

Child support? We're 26, lmao. He used to though. Nah I rarely see him. We're good though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I would definitely get genetic testing if I was a twin.

How old were you when your parents divorced? What ethnicity are you? From your photos, you look Dominican. Have you gone to university?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> How old were you when your parents divorced? What ethnicity are you? From your photos, you look Dominican. Have you gone to university?


Hmm about 3. Dominican? :lol I'm mostly black but have white blood in me too.

Yep graduated in 2013 with honors.....psych degree (Bachelor's) concentration in substance abuse.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You look 50% white.

How old were your parents when they had you? Why does your uncle live with you guys? How big is your house/apartment? How many bedrooms and bathrooms?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Do you think people should visit Louisiana, and why? What's the best tourist attraction there?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you ever gotten a drive-thru daiquiri?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> You look 50% white.
> 
> How old were your parents when they had you? Why does your uncle live with you guys? How big is your house/apartment? How many bedrooms and bathrooms?


Hmm do I?










My mom was 24 dad was 25. He was living bad so we gave him a place to stay to improve his life. Um its decent....a story and a half.....nice footage. We have 4 bedrooms, 2 baths.



komorikun said:


> Have you ever gotten a drive-thru daiquiri?


Yep. :grin2:



veron said:


> Do you think people should visit Louisiana, and why? What's the best tourist attraction there?


Um they can but its nothing too special. I mean we have good cajun food, gators, nice historic places (like most places lol), swamps.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> My mom was 24 dad was 25. He was living bad so we gave him a place to stay to improve his life. Um its decent....a story and a half.....nice footage. We have 4 bedrooms, 2 baths.


That's good you have 2 bathrooms. So who shares a bedroom? There are 5 people living there right? Or has your twin sister moved out?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> That's good you have 2 bathrooms. So who shares a bedroom? There are 5 people living there right? Or has your twin sister moved out?


Yep twin is in Dallas. :smile2:


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

what is your favourite brand of shoes? (specific name, not just nike, adidas, etc)

which NBA team do u support?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

mt moyt said:


> what is your favourite brand of shoes? (specific name, not just nike, adidas, etc)


Hell idk most of my shoes are Nike, not sure all the names tbh.



> which NBA team do u support?


Houston Rockets


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

What do you think of English people, if you think of them at all that is?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> What do you think of English people, if you think of them at all that is?


Like British people? Idk they're ok.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

would you **** Kate Middleton - Prince Williams wife ?


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Do you like pizza and which one?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why do you have 1,502 friends and you're in 36 social groups?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> would you **** Kate Middleton - Prince Williams wife ?


Who wouldn't.



andy0128 said:


> Do you like pizza and which one?


I'm a meat lovers type of guy OR a veggie pizza from time to time



komorikun said:


> Why do you have 1,502 friends and you're in 36 social groups?


WTH? Lol. I like talking to people on here, don't have any friends locally. The groups? Is that a lot? Normal number to me.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Kevin, I'm just about to transfer $10M to your bank account but before I hit send, the rules are, no charity or giving money to relatives and no savings. Plus every last cent needs to be gone by 12AM sunday

what are you going to spend it on.?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Who wouldn't.


If prince william caught you and he headbutted you, busting your nose, would you fight back?

If Kate said "leave it Kevin, he's not worth it" would you back off from handing out a royal beating.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> Kevin, I'm just about to transfer $10M to your bank account but before I hit send, the rules are, no charity or giving money to relatives and no savings. Plus every last cent needs to be gone by 12AM sunday
> 
> what are you going to spend it on.?


Right quick before I fall asleep.....

Stocking up on protein powder, getting a home or try to in 24hrs, buying a gym or space for one, getting clothes, new electronics, sh*t load of food that can last for awhile i.e. peanut butter, get a car. Yeah I mean buying a home costing close to 10 million would take care of it, the change would go toward the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> If prince william caught you and he headbutted you, busting your nose, would you fight back?
> 
> If Kate said "leave it Kevin, he's not worth it" would you back off from handing out a royal beating.


I would leave, not worth it.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

do u ever watch porn?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

lackofflife said:


> do u ever watch porn?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

What do you think of this as my new avatar?

How did you get your username?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

^I like your new avatar 

Kevin, are you a dog person or a cat person?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> What do you think of this as my new avatar?
> 
> How did you get your username?
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Its ok. My username is just my name...couldn't get the original Kevin so this had to do lol.



Atheism said:


> Kevin, are you a dog person or a cat person?


Neither but if I had to choose I'd go with dog. :laugh:


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Neither but if I had to choose I'd go with dog. :laugh:


You chose the right answer


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Atheism said:


> ^I like your new avatar
> 
> Kevin, are you a dog person or a cat person?





Kevin001 said:


> Neither but if I had to choose I'd go with dog. :laugh:





Atheism said:


> You chose the right answer


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Karsten said:


>


You must have a cat, lmao.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> You must have a cat, lmao.


I'm just kidding. I like all animals - dogs are just more work.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Where do you see yourself in five years?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

JH1983 said:


> Where do you see yourself in five years?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh God I have no idea. My days are long. I mean having my own place, car, great career, and still doing my fitness lifestyle would be nice. But I really don't know.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Would you like to do personal training in the future (as a job?)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

realisticandhopeful said:


> Would you like to do personal training in the future (as a job?)


Hmm maybe, the social interaction is the hardest part....I know there is online training but overall I would feel pressured to not mess up and I would feel awful if people don't get the results they want. Idk though.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

What's your current weekly exercise routine like? Like day to day?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

JH1983 said:


> What's your current weekly exercise routine like? Like day to day?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Alternates.....upper body, lower body, and abs on Sunday.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

You ever think about joining a gym for access to more equipment?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

JH1983 said:


> You ever think about joining a gym for access to more equipment?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In a dream world having my own gym would be perfect. But I just buy bigger dumbbells when I get strong enough and have everything I need at home. There are some machines I wish I had/could use but I'll make do for now. I've got resistance bands, ankle weights, etc.


----------

